

Show HN: Hacker News redesign - milankragujevic
http://hacker-news.xyz/

======
ScottWhigham
I've seen probably 2-3 dozen HN redesigns through the years and this is
probably my favorite (in terms of potential). The primary mistake most of the
other redesigns made was that they tried to increase the whitespace to make it
"prettier". The main issue was always that the information density became much
higher, which led to unnecessary page scrolls to view the same information one
can view today without a scroll.

A few critical words -

1) Without showing vote/flag/etc buttons, it is hard for me to imagine the
usability of the design

2) The #1 issue at HN is "no support for mobile" \- this does not address that

3) The #2 issue at HN is "nested comments". Your design does not seem to
address this at all. For example, let's say that you don't like the first
three comments on a big story ([http://hacker-
news.xyz/story/9983204](http://hacker-news.xyz/story/9983204)). How many
scrolls before you reach the 4th?

Overall I like it!

~~~
milankragujevic
Thank you for your criticism! I'm reworking the site as we speak to scrape HN
instad of using the API, to provide user authentication and voting,
commenting, etc. That will also lead to an increase in performance. Support
for mobile will be added. Mobile version will not have nested comments, and
instead varying shades of orange border and a number that indicates it's
position in the thread. About the nested comments, if you mean a toggle button
next to every comment that will toggle the visibility of it's children, yes, I
will implement that too.

------
z1mm32m4n
This looks great! I really like the use of color to indicate upvotes.

One thing I'd love to see is the domain featured more prominently (either in a
darker font, or positioned under the article title, etc.).

------
dylanjermiah
Not mobile optimized? Has to be HN :-)

